# Banking Professionals



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Wat does the MODL say about the banking professionals??
I went thru the MODL and didnt find listing for any banking job.

Ands wats the job scenario for banking professionals in ausssieland??


----------



## indiaco (Feb 13, 2009)

Pankaj banking is huge is Australia but you would need a financial degree to support if you are thinking of migration.Send us more info about yourself...viv


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

would also depend on what you classify as a banking professional too... definitely need more information.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

phat-dave said:


> would also depend on what you classify as a banking professional too... definitely need more information.


Hi I am joining as a Probationary officer in State Bank of India...so I was just trying to know about this trade in aussieland...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

indiaco said:


> Pankaj banking is huge is Australia but you would need a financial degree to support if you are thinking of migration.Send us more info about yourself...viv


are you also from Banking background & from India??


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Pankaj,

I'm not familiar with the role of a probationary officer but typically our domestic banks have a few layers of the business compromising of various roles and opportunities. the most common segments of the business are:

*retail banking* - traditional banking catering for consumers and very small business through a traditional branch network. the products offered are typically: transactional accounts, investment savings accounts, home loans, personal loans, credit cards, basic insurance requirements)

typical roles available: customer service officer, customer service manager, personal banker, business manager, branch manager

*business banking* is similar to retail banking but caters for businesses with turnover between $500k & $25m, they typically also have dedicated business banking centres - additional services include the same as retail banking but also: business lending, trade finance, invoice & asset finance, treasury services, business insurance requirements

typical roles: receptionist, administrative assistant, business banking assistant, business bank manager, specialist finance manager (trade, invoice & asset finance), treasury manager.

*corporate banking* - this typically deals with large businesses and effectively does the same as business banking but has a few extra quasi products - roles available are the same but more senior and/or complex

*institutional banking* - major banking clients, public listed companies - products are divisified and complex - generally a lot of syndicate related transactions - roles available are more senior, more complex and demanding (think 6 day weeks, 10-12 hrs a day MINIMUM)

then of course theres investment banking and various other areas.

please keep in mind a number of second tier institutions are finding the current economic conditions difficult and are having restructures, redundancies and are vunerable to mergers and acquisitions.

good luck


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh - so you're a banker phat dave - that explains a lot


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

xoxo celts


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

phat-dave said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> I'm not familiar with the role of a probationary officer but typically our domestic banks have a few layers of the business compromising of various roles and opportunities. the most common segments of the business are:
> 
> ...



Thanks Phat for the detailed info about the banking structure in aussieland....one more thing, in MODl under which category it comes??


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

*Banking occupation*

Dear all
I am working as a banker in customer services in retail operations in the branch from bank branches 
Could you please to help me and find a suitable occupation in Australia immigration 

I did not find a job 

Thanks


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

No banking occupation in Australia List 
Waiting your feedback 

Thanks


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

Stevejobs said:


> Dear all
> I am working as a banker in customer services in retail operations in the branch from bank branches
> Could you please to help me and find a suitable occupation in Australia immigration
> 
> ...


Financial Institution branch manager - listed in CSOL 149914


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Stevejobs said:


> No banking occupation in Australia List
> Waiting your feedback
> 
> Thanks


Even financial investment adviser (222311) is there on the CSOL. I think you are checking the SOL; you might want to check the CSOL and go down the 190 route.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

phat-dave said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> I'm not familiar with the role of a probationary officer but typically our domestic banks have a few layers of the business compromising of various roles and opportunities. the most common segments of the business are:
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

I am into quantitative financial research. Visa is in process. I am mainly into exchange rate forecasting and risk mitigation. I think there arent too many jobs in australia in that particular area but I am open to anything related to finance; just wondering if its totally an employers market in finance in australia, in which case I would be hard pressed to get a role which might not be exactly matching my resume ( I mean there would be too many other people who might be better fits in case finance is totally an employers market there)?


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

*financial investment adviser (222311)*



dragonfly21 said:


> Even financial investment adviser (222311) is there on the CSOL. I think you are checking the SOL; you might want to check the CSOL and go down the 190 route.




Thanks for your feedback and I do appreciate that 
I am confused about that my job title is different not like the above required occupation 
My title in bank is customer services officer , just different job title but a lot of the job description of the financial investment adviser (222311) is like my current description 
What if I will send that to the assessing authority vet assess
They will understand that different names among the countries but same job description and really I am communicating with the customers to give them the best choices in choosing suitable products 

So, I am a divisor 

What will assess me with approval or not 
Thanks and waiting your response


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

*Your advice*



Stevejobs said:


> Thanks for your feedback and I do appreciate that
> I am confused about that my job title is different not like the above required occupation
> My title in bank is customer services officer , just different job title but a lot of the job description of the financial investment adviser (222311) is like my current description
> What if I will send that to the assessing authority vet assess
> ...




Thanks again for your help


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Stevejobs said:


> Thanks for your feedback and I do appreciate that
> I am confused about that my job title is different not like the above required occupation
> My title in bank is customer services officer , just different job title but a lot of the job description of the financial investment adviser (222311) is like my current description
> What if I will send that to the assessing authority vet assess
> ...


Do you work for a bank or are you a freelancer? As far as I know in most of the western countries financial advisers generally work independently - which might be a problem in your assessment if you try to go through that line with vetassess


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

*Your advice*



dragonfly21 said:


> Do you work for a bank or are you a freelancer? As far as I know in most of the western countries financial advisers generally work independently - which might be a problem in your assessment if you try to go through that line with vetassess


No dear 
I am already working as advisor for investment customers fund like saving accounts , time deposit , certificate of deposits , secured & unsecured facilities like cash loans , auto loans , credit cards and mortgage loans plus give the best choice for the customers to invest their money 
You read me now 
I am not western union advisor but my job title is customer services officer 
This is the name of my title inside my bank 

Thanks and waiting


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

*Banking inquire*



Stevejobs said:


> No dear
> I am already working as advisor for investment customers fund like saving accounts , time deposit , certificate of deposits , secured & unsecured facilities like cash loans , auto loans , credit cards and mortgage loans plus give the best choice for the customers to invest their money
> You read me now
> I am not western union advisor but my job title is customer services officer
> ...


I would like to ask where can works this title (222311 Financial Investment Adviser ) and what if I am doing the description of this job and more other tasks 
Is that affect with negative way of vetassess assessment 

Thanks


----------



## ivvovo (Mar 2, 2014)

indiaco said:


> Pankaj banking is huge is Australia but you would need a financial degree to support if you are thinking of migration.Send us more info about yourself...viv


 Hey Indiaco can you help me with m y question

I am planning to move to Sydney with a PR with my wife and kid , i am 33 with MBA degree in finance and earning 18 lakhs (1.8 mill INR) pa in India ,my wife is earning 5 lakhs (.5 mil) INR .

I am currently working for investment banking in Bangalore with 8 years of experience , i need urgent assistance with the below question . I visited lot of sites/ webpages but not getting any clarity.

1. How is the job market in Sydney , investment banking sector
2. can i expect to match the current pay that i getting in India, the consultant through whom i am applying says i can easily get 75- 80 K AUD . Is that good enough ?
3. what is the cost of living in Sydney for family of 3, including kids schooling (heard its free)

Thanks, hope to hear soo


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

ivvovo said:


> Hey Indiaco can you help me with m y question
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney with a PR with my wife and kid , i am 33 with MBA degree in finance and earning 18 lakhs (1.8 mill INR) pa in India ,my wife is earning 5 lakhs (.5 mil) INR .
> 
> ...


Through which occupation on SOL/ CSOL are you applying for your PR?


----------



## ivvovo (Mar 2, 2014)

Financial investment advisor


----------



## ivvovo (Mar 2, 2014)

dragonfly21 said:


> Through which occupation on SOL/ CSOL are you applying for your PR?


Need some quick help before filing for pr , pls assist


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

ivvovo said:


> Need some quick help before filing for pr , pls assist


Hi ivvovo,

If you are in financial service sector then Sydney is the most preferred city. 

Depending on where you live in Sydney 80k should be enough. Housing will eat up most of your monthly salary so that's the major factor. If you work as a FIA you can get paid around 80k and if you get a placement in investment banking you can get upto 120k but the job market is very competitive. Employers ask for local experience and depending on your occupation you may need to appear for local licencing exams.

Good Luck with your application. 

P.S. if you are applying for assessment in FIA occupation you may want to do it soon as it takes 4-5 months to complete the assessment. I am waiting since November and still haven't received the results yet.


----------



## ivvovo (Mar 2, 2014)

Manan_20 said:


> Hi ivvovo,
> 
> If you are in financial service sector then Sydney is the most preferred city.
> 
> ...


Thanks , that would help


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

ivvovo said:


> Need some quick help before filing for pr , pls assist


Is your assessment from vetassess done?


----------



## ivvovo (Mar 2, 2014)

dragonfly21 said:


> Is your assessment from vetassess done?


Yet to start , planning to initiate frm 10 march


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

ivvovo said:


> Yet to start , planning to initiate frm 10 march


Dear all

iam also from banking industry retail branch banking very confused in selecting occupation want to select between financial investment advisor,corporate service manager or organisation and method analyst pls anyone guide for the same???


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

Dear all

iam also from banking industry retail branch banking very confused in selecting occupation want to select between financial investment advisor,corporate service manager or organisation and method analyst pls anyone guide for the same???


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Request to assist in getting info for code 149914 - Financial Institutional Manager. 

1)does Money exchanges comes under financial Institution
2) Can applicant living outside australia can apply for this code. 
3) what is the ceiling for this profile in aus
4) where can i get format for experience certificate and pay slips of all years.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

